# Anyone get results yet today?



## Sparky Bill PE (Apr 14, 2021)

Got a good buddy waiting on his, don't know if it will be this week or next week, just curious if results have came out today.


----------



## tmntjmc (Apr 14, 2021)

Got my results earlier today. Did not pass.. It's become a routine announcement for myself for the past several times unfortunately.. Hopefully your buddy has good news.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Apr 14, 2021)

Sparky Bill PE said:


> Got a good buddy waiting on his, don't know if it will be this week or next week, just curious if results have came out today.


I've had some that have come in the last couple of days. So far what I've seen is that it has been about two weeks on average from the exam date. Good luck to your friend keep us updated!


----------



## scarfaz0074real (Jun 16, 2021)

I got my result today at 10 am eastern time . I pass 2nd attempt


----------

